# Tolkien Themed Christmas Presents



## 1stvermont (Dec 26, 2020)

Got a few new Tolkien themed presents I wanted to share and hoped others would also.

Video of my mug that changes picture when hot water is added.



https://fiverr-media-res.cloudinary.com/video/upload/t_fiverr_hd/v1/video-secured-attachments/message/attachments/b9f4c2705edc343974a906c8ebd08013-1609004720782/Jeb%E2%80%99s%20mug_2020.12.25%2017.22.52.209?__cld_token__=exp=1609026680~hmac=acf22d0fc12c9b40bdde2f8b0c0435be68d86cd41ebf27bc8343fae85aea66d9



*Pics*
New Gondor flag
2 books
The one ring replica [cheep] for my daughter. I also got her Galadriel's ring but she lost it already


----------



## Barliman (Dec 26, 2020)

My sister-in-law gave me this

3D printed

And my wife gave me the recipe book also


I've only flipped through the recipes so far. Unfortunately, not that impressed about its LoTR inspiration.
Too much white flour and it's "Lembas Bread" recipe has cheese, a chili pepper and super fine refined sugar.
The recipe in the Last Whole Earth Catalog was probably closer to the Mark.


----------



## 1stvermont (Dec 26, 2020)

Barliman said:


> My sister-in-law gave me this
> View attachment 8762
> 3D printed
> 
> ...



My wife gave me the recipe book as well. I have not yet looked through it but your original analysis is not encouraging. Either way though me and my daughter are going to go throw them pick out some good recipes and eat like a hobbit for a day. We shall stay to those most accurate to the books.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 26, 2020)

I received _The Fall of Arthur_ by Tolkien. I have added it to the growing stack of books by my bed.


----------



## Culaeron (Dec 27, 2020)

My wife gave me a coffee mug printed with “I love you like a Hobbit loves second breakfast”. She also gave me a Middle Earth map blanket.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 27, 2020)

Not a Christmas present, something I got for my 25th anniversary with the company back in 2004. But very much Christmas-themed.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 27, 2020)

Someone on reddit posted a couple of things his sister made for him.


----------



## Barliman (Dec 31, 2020)

A few more things my wife gave me


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 31, 2020)

I like the tray.


----------



## Barliman (Jan 1, 2021)

Starbrow said:


> I like the tray.


It'll go nicely with my Farmall Super C and Land Rover trays. lol

The book is just a notepad. I was going to post accompanying pictures of 3 Hobbit/LoTR journals I bought in the 70's but I seem to have misplaced them.
I bought them with the brilliant thought that I'd start keeping a journal (my own Red Book as it were), but, typically, after a couple of pages they got set aside.
Of course, now that I have two far flung sons in their 20's I find myself wishing I'd maintained them.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 25, 2022)

Hey, it's time to revive this thread! What Middle-earth goodies did you get this year?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 25, 2022)

I got Unfinished Tales. I will post a pic soon.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 25, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hey, it's time to revive this thread! What Middle-earth goodies did you get this year?


Erm - a book (German translation of an English original) about the fascinating - and in many aspects only partially understood at best - navigation skills of critters of all sort; often having to do with "there and back again" ...


----------



## Lithóniel (Dec 26, 2022)

I got The Silmarillion! 😃


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Lithóniel said:


> I got The Silmarillion! 😃


AWESOME!


----------



## Amon Rudh (Dec 26, 2022)

I was lucky enough to get (new style illustrated hardbacks) :
The Silmarillion 
Unfinished Tales
The Fall of Numenor 
Tales from the Perilous Realm
Plus a rather lovely bookmark.


----------



## Amon Rudh (Dec 26, 2022)

Here's my books.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 29, 2022)

I did well this year. I got _The Fall of Numenor_,
this pillow


And my favorite 😍 -

My daughter commissioned a friend of hers to design a map of Chicago in Tolkien's map style and etch it on a large board. She even had the artist put a hobbit hole for our home.

Now I have to figure where to hang it.


----------



## CheriptheRipper (Dec 29, 2022)

Amon Rudh said:


> Here's my books.
> 
> View attachment 20682


That falls from the perilous realm looks amazing, never heard of it before 🤔
Enjoy the read throughs if you haven't yet!


----------

